# SS Nevasa



## flyboy78 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Guys
I'm new to the forum.
My uncle, John McGarrigle, was a chef on the SS Nevasa during the Suez Crisis (which would put the date at about late 1956 to early 1957.) Does anyone remember him, or could anyone shed more light on this particular voyage? My mother tells the story of going to the cinema to see the Pathe News. The coverage was of the Suez Crisis and they had had no contact with him and were worried. The camera panned round showing the Nevasa (which he was on) and there he was waving his chef's hat out of a porthole. They then knew he was ok.
Any help is much appreciated.
Cheers
flyboy78


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Flyboy and welcome to SN on your first posting. Enjoy the site and bon voyage.


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

*Welcome*

A warm welcome to the site. I wish you luck with your first posting.

Fred (Thumb)


----------



## alex page (Mar 15, 2006)

flyboy78 said:


> Hi Guys
> I'm new to the forum.
> My uncle, John McGarrigle, was a chef on the SS Nevasa during the Suez Crisis (which would put the date at about late 1956 to early 1957.) Does anyone remember him, or could anyone shed more light on this particular voyage? My mother tells the story of going to the cinema to see the Pathe News. The coverage was of the Suez Crisis and they had had no contact with him and were worried. The camera panned round showing the Nevasa (which he was on) and there he was waving his chef's hat out of a porthole. They then knew he was ok.
> Any help is much appreciated.
> ...


I was 3rd Radio Officer on the maiden voyage before passing Gib enroute to Singapore the canal was closed .In Malt we meet up with the trooper Devon where we reshuffled the troops . The Nevasa then proceeded to Famagusta disembarked troops re embarked mainly wives and children and returned to Southampton. Alex


----------



## tom e kelso (May 1, 2005)

According to the newly published book "NEVASA - The BI Centenerary Ship" written by Barrie Sanderson (details of which can be found elsewhere on this SN site), NEVASA's maiden voyage was to Gibraltar, Malta and Cyprus and return, leaving Southampton on 27 july 1956 and arriving back on 15 August. Because of the Suez Canal situation, there followed three round voyages to the Far East all routed via the Cape. Her first southbound transit of the Suez Canal was not until 31 August 1957


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
A search of the shipping movements in the London Times, would confirm the obsevations of the last two posters.
NEVASA was a far cry from a traditional troopships. She offered high levels of comfort and service and would no doubt have featured in the newsreels of the time.
If you wish to find your uncles MN service records you would need to post his place and date of birth.
I can find four J McGarrigle's all from the Glasgow area.

Roger


----------



## flyboy78 (Aug 4, 2009)

Fantastic guys thank you so far. He was born in Glasgow (Townhead, we think) on 05/01/1934. How do you find the records??? Thanks again.


----------

